# Why Can't Ron Moore's Production Survive On Its Own?



## Languatron (Dec 16, 2004)

There is a huge, on-line publicity machine in place tooting the horn of Ron Moore's production mistakenly called "Battlestar Galactica." In this particular case, the publicity machine is much greater in stature than the Ron Moore production it represents. Take away the publicity machine, and you are left with a run of the mill Sci-Fi Channel production that is no better than any other Sci-Fi Channel production such as "Black Scorpion", "William Shatner's Full Moon Fright Night", "Scare Tactics", or "John Edward."

This publicity machine is doing viewers a tremendous public disservice. It is giving the mistaken impression that Ronald D. Moore is a talented writer, which he is not. Ronald D. Moore exercised no stretch of the imagination whatsoever when he conceived and wrote this tiresome and predictable mess mistakenly called "Battlestar Galactica." Ronald D. Moore is a lazy and predictable writer, harking back to the lazy habits he had as a "Star Trek" staff writer vegetating in a conference room along side Jeri Taylor, Michael Piller, Brannon Braga, and Rick Berman.

The truth of this is very clear. No independent production of Ronald D. Moore can survive on its own merits. It needs a huge Internet publicity machine staffed with marketers, researchers, and studio executives pretending to be fans. Take all of these people away who are propping up Ron Moore's production, and you are left with a "Star Trek" derivative production using the "Battlestar Galactica" brand name which is typical Sci-Fi Channel fare.

If the television industry can no longer produce talented writers and program producers, they should stop taking untalented people like Ronald D. Moore and propping them up with huge, Internet publicity machines. Lets do without entirely rather than settling for second, third, or fourth best.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 17, 2004)

Lol! And I thought I was the cynic around here.


----------

